# LBS just keeps feeding me :)



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys ! .. managed to sneak away from the workshop for a bit lol .. got this nice cottontail last night ! LBS ... sheshou .65 .. and 8mm steel .. this one was a neck shot passed clean through .. 1 for the pot!  LBS baby!

















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Nice what is you maximum hunting distance if I may know?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Great shooting! It's amazing what can be done with 8mm steel if you put it in the right place 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

POW! Way to go buddy!! Nice one


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great shot!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Oh ya!! Nice shooting buddy.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Awesome shot bro! ...and that meat looks great!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shot and good eats!


----------



## akiva9999 (Jan 18, 2019)

Nice shooting!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Sweet! Meat!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

LBS and bunnies go to like stew and pots.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Shot ????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Dinner time


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

JASling said:


> Nice what is you maximum hunting distance if I may know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks man!  .. umm it's hard to say .. I have killed out to 60 feet with this setup ... but I prefer to get within 35 ft if possible ... as with the smaller steel I like to use .. you gotta pit it where you need it to be very effective .. but it can be done farther if needed 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

AlDermietzel said:


> Great shooting! It's amazing what can be done with 8mm steel if you put it in the right place
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Thank you !  .. yes you are right! .. nowdays the bands we have access to are so fast that it's no longer only blunt force trauma that kills .. it's also penetration ! I really like 8mm steel .. it's the best all around ammo in my humble opinion 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> POW! Way to go buddy!! Nice one


Thank you very much my friend!!  .. you know I gotta chase some cottontail when i get the chance ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Great shot!


Thanks buddy!! Appreciate it! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Island made said:


> Oh ya!! Nice shooting buddy.


Thanks my friend!!  .. 1 for the pot!!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

urbanshooter said:


> Awesome shot bro! ...and that meat looks great!


Thanks alot bro!  .. I love this cold weather rabbit! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome shot and good eats!


Thanks buddy!!! Oh ya !! . Nothing like some nice rabbit stew ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

akiva9999 said:


> Nice shooting!


Thank you!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

StringSlap said:


> Sweet! Meat!


Thanks!! . Oh ya ! .. love rabbit!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

MakoPat said:


> LBS and bunnies go to like stew and pots.


Oh ya buddy!! . Like peas and carrots !! Haha LBS baby!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

bingo said:


> Shot


Thank you!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Dinner time


You know it buddy!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> AlDermietzel said:
> 
> 
> > Great shooting! It's amazing what can be done with 8mm steel if you put it in the right place
> ...


Definitely! If a 4.5mm air rifle pellet will get the job done an 8mm ball going straight through definitely will! I've never hunted with a slingshot before, only with an air rifle. It's very interesting to see just how much penetration can be achieved with modern band materials. I shared a YouTube video not too long ago demonstrating this, it really shocked me. I'm eager to try hunting with a slingshot/catty, I just need to hone my accuracy a bit more 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

AlDermietzel said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > AlDermietzel said:
> ...


Oh ya !! .. 100% amazing the way slingshots are nowdays! .. cant imagine 5 years from now ! Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Bloody hell that's awesome! Light setups doing the works.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

AUSSIE4 said:


> Bloody **** that's awesome! Light setups doing the works.


Thanks buddy!! .. Yes gotta love the speed of small ammo and a well placed shot! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------

